# most exotic /hard to find fish y'all have in your setup is?



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

what's the most exotic /hard to find fish y'all have in your setup right now


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't know if anything of mine is particularly exotic or hard to find, but I have a couple of L10a plecos in one of my mixed community tanks who are really something cool to look at! You see them for sale once in a while, I highly recommend them. Always out and about, cute faces, very active and colourful.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

African aro


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

plecos aros rays discus cichlids angels bettas are all my favorites


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

African lungfish, and walking catfish (clarias batrachus).


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Widebar D. Pulcher, 12 inch clown loach and Taiwanese Masheers.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Does it count if I just sold it? Sailfin Pim catfish (Leiarius pictus). He's gone to hang out in somebody else's 300g monster tank. 

We also have a full grown male trimac cichlid (The Green Machine) in his own bachelor tank and three Spotted Climbing Perch (Ctenopoma acutirostre) in the community setup, which are pretty cool fish.


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

anything counts if it was in your care


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

My longfin albino BNP seems to be pretty rare because everyone seems to be looking for one lol... He/or she is pretty boring though... Doesn't swim around at all, I thought it would be more active lol. Its big though around 8"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Tiger knife fish at the moment.


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Nothing really. L200 pleco maybe? My angel is a black marble super veiltail combtail which is pretty cool. Not sure how common that type is.


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

Goonch catfish.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Atya gabonensis, Tatia perugiae. Ill add some smaller fish/shrimp to the mix


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Blue pie bald west african lungfish. Got 2 in my tank. Only 5 are known to exist in the hobby.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Photos please - : ).

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

im not sure which pleco of mine is rarest or even rare at all anyone know


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

the angel in the middle withthe yellow head and just one stripe. not a rare species, but unique coloring
100_0207.jpg Photo by evianone | Photobucket


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

oh, and in that same picture the tiny angel just in front of him is the full sibling to all the other angels in the tank. he was stunted and lived at that size for almost 2 years. He was pretty rare to live that long


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

mudskippers


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Kimrocks said:


> Photos please - : ).
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

beautiful photos!!


----------

